# Need your help to create my own Web Server



## alie (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm learning web programming & networking now, i need your help to create multiple domains Home Web Server with FreeBSD, is there any simple tutorial to create home web server ? fyi: i will use my laptop to create my web server for testing.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2009)

For apache 2.2: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/

As for installing: *cd /usr/ports/www/apache22 && make install clean*


----------



## alie (Apr 12, 2009)

i found 1 tutorial how to create home web server:
http://www.imarc.net/communique/view/48/run_your_own_unix_web_server_part_1_of_3

but there's no step how to support multiple domains. i want have multiple domains with 1 IP


----------



## gilinko (Apr 12, 2009)

What you are looking for(if you are using apache) is the link that SirDice gave. More precise the "named-virtual-hosts" part which gives you the information needed for this setup. The information on the apache website it quite straight forward, and there are some details in the /usr/local/etc/apache22/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf file that is created with the apache22 install with a example entry.


----------



## alie (Apr 12, 2009)

@gilinko: i want create web server that can support multiple domains with apache and i want use 1 IP for multiple domains. is it possible ?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes, it's called name-based virtual hosts. See the documentation link I posted.


----------



## alie (Apr 12, 2009)

ohhhh i see. ok thanks.


----------

